# Monopod / Bipod/ Tripod ??



## chesterdawg (Oct 3, 2009)

Does anybody use a mono (or bi/tri) pod or triggerstick while hunting? I've checked out the triggersticks at a gunshop and think its a great design but if you push hard enough (simulating a heavy rifle) some of them will push down indicating inconsistent build. The mono did it the worse, the tripod the least. If I get one it would be one that goes to 60inches as I don't want to be lying on the ground (snakes in GA).
If so which one, height, likes/dislikes.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 4, 2009)

Have a harris bi-pod that works very well.I use it if I am "stand" hunting.It's ok if you set up in one spot for a while but if you are moving around and have to set up on uneven ground quickly if could cost you a critter.I use the Primos trigger stick (mono) when I am walking and so far it has worked great.


----------



## Doyle (Oct 5, 2009)

I have the collapsable bipod that Cabelas sells.  It's the one with the thumb levers that operate like a camera tripod.  It works great once you get it set, but setting it makes a lot of noise and movement.  If I ever have to buy again, I'm going to take a serious look at the triggerstick bipod.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw on a hunting show the other day,cant remember which one.that they was hunting out of a ground blind.It looked like a limb with a fork cut off it is what they had ,looked like it worked for them.Avery cheap way to go/


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 8, 2009)

i use the pole cat bipods and like them a lot, i have the long one i use as a walking stick and can shoot while standing then make it shorter while sitting.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 10, 2009)

I use a monopod, I just slide it under my belt when moving.

Tip: don't try to hold it perfectly upright, you can't. Put the foot out about six inches off center and lean it back towards you. That creates a tri-pod between it and your two legs. Also place the rest as far out on the foreend as you can it's more stable that way. (same thing for a shooting house or stand rail).


----------



## chesterdawg (Oct 23, 2009)

I got a Primos Triggerstick Tripod. My main concern for now was my heavy (but I like it) RWS 48 .22cal air rifle/w scope. I use it mostly in the backyard for target practice and its heavy and hard to stand still. This tripod trigger stick works great. I'll also use it with my 5yr old son while he learns his bb gun then take him to the outdoor range to learn my 17hmr. I may end up also getting the mono or bipod when I figure out which maybe best out hunting.

Steve


----------



## tcoker (Oct 27, 2009)

I've never used one around here, but when I'm hunting out west I use a Harris bi-pod 13"-27" pivoting head, shoots from prone to on your knees perfectly. The pivoting head allows for some movement on awkward angles. If your going bi-pod route (which I don't know if you can get a 60" true bi-pod), definetly go with Harris. Like most quality products they cost more but have a better warranty and just don't break. I"m pretty tough on mine and it preforms flawlessly.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> i use the pole cat bipods and like them a lot, i have the long one i use as a walking stick and can shoot while standing then make it shorter while sitting.



Second.  This is what I use too but just the shorter ones.  I hunt from the ground a lot and usually sitting.


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 27, 2009)

Got a primos mono pod fixing to buy a tripod or bipod the mono still has movement wouldnt recommend it for long shots.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

Pole cats... I use them a lot... especially walking and glassing.  I can rest my binoculars on them while still hunting and glass for a long time without fatigue and eliminate a lot of movement too.  Then they are already in position should I need to take a shot.


----------



## albridges (Oct 28, 2009)

I have one, monopod, I got from ace hardware, ten bucks, in my home town. slides a little you just have to compensate for it.(figure it out before using it that day). 

Taken many a deer with it

Good luck


----------

